# Why I love New Zealand....



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

My son (an ex-London Street Kid who is now the ripe old age of 23) went to a Christmas party in central Auckland and managed to lose his phone and keys (I think alcohol may have been involved  )
As you can imagine, he thought they were gone forever....

He arrived at his gym, and some kind soul had handed his keys (which had a gym tag on them) in.

He then had an email from a friend, who told him that someone had found his phone (under a bush) and had taken the time to find out the last number he had called so they could get it back to him.

We just cannot remotely believe that this would have had the same outcome if he'd done the same in London.


----------



## rolypoly (Nov 22, 2012)

lucky for him..

it doesn't apply for everyone.


----------



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

I've lost my phone three times over here.

Firs time I left it in the library and it was handed in to one of the librarians. Second was in cafe, one one of the waitresses found it and kept it behind the counter until I returned. Third was in the food hall of a large shopping mall, someone found it and handed it into the concierge who'd tried phoning the last person I'd called.

My partner lost hers on a plane, she left it on the seat just before she got off the flight. The crew found it and actively sought her out to give it back before she left the terminal. She's also left a bag of duty free and passports at Brisbane airport, we were stunned to have got them back


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> My son (an ex-London Street Kid who is now the ripe old age of 23) went to a Christmas party in central Auckland and managed to lose his phone and keys (I think alcohol may have been involved  )
> As you can imagine, he thought they were gone forever....
> 
> He arrived at his gym, and some kind soul had handed his keys (which had a gym tag on them) in.
> ...



Your son was very lucky. Unfortunately our experience was slightly different, we had 2 cars stolen, one broken into and our house burgled, all within 3 years. We were never victims of crime in the UK, although of course it happens in the UK also.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Lost my iPhone in London on the Diccapilly Line back in October, got it back about 2 days later when someone contacted my wife having found it.


----------

